# Wortspiele



## MFreiberger (15 März 2022)

Moin,

mag noch Jemand so gerne (gute) Wortspiele (@Heinileini )?

Ich bin jedenfalls gerade durch Wortspiele aus anderen Themen dazu animiert worden, dieses Thema zu erstellen und möchte hier gleich mein Lieblingswortspiel zum Besten geben:

"Was kann man von einem *Dr**ei**eck* alles gebrauchen?"
"Das *Ei*, der Rest ist *Dreck*!"

VG

Mario


----------



## Heinileini (15 März 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> mag noch Jemand so gerne (gute) Wortspiele?


Ja, aber leider fällt mir so spontan nur ein:
"Eifersucht ist eine Leidenschaft, die mit Eifer sucht, was Leiden schafft."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2022)

Gelten Kommaspiele auch? – oder warum ein Komma Leben retten kann:

Tötet ihn nicht, freilassen.
Tötet ihn, nicht freilassen.

Er unterschrieb sein Urteil nicht, hängen.
Er unterschrieb sein Urteil, nicht hängen.


----------



## Ph3niX (15 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Gelten Kommaspiele auch? – oder warum ein Komma Leben retten kann:
> 
> Tötet ihn nicht, freilassen.
> Tötet ihn, nicht freilassen.
> ...



Komm' wir essen Opa.
Komm', wir essen, Opa.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 März 2022)

Warum Groß-/Kleinschreibung wichtig ist:

Der gefangene Floh
Der Gefangene floh

Er verweigerte Speise und Trank
Er verweigerte Speise und trank

Die nackte Sucht zu essen
Die Nackte sucht zu essen

Der Junge sieht dir ungeheuer ähnlich
Der Junge sieht dir Ungeheuer ähnlich

Sie standen an Hängen und Pisten
Sie standen an Hängen und pisten

Vor dem Fenster sah sie den geliebten Rasen
Vor dem Fenster sah sie den Geliebten rasen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 März 2022)

Links ein Baum,
rechts ein Baum,
und in der Mitte, man glaubt es kaum,
ein Zwischenraum.


----------



## Loenne (16 März 2022)

Hier ein Palindrome:

*Dreh ma am Herd*

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Heinileini (16 März 2022)

Loenne schrieb:


> Hier ein Palindrome:
> 
> *Dreh ma am Herd*


So schön symmetrisch inkl. der Trennzeichen hat man's aber selten. Na ja, eigentlich fehlt ja auch das 'l' in der Mitte.

Mir fällt zu diesem Thema immer nur ein Beispiel ein, das aber ein böses Wort enthält, das wir gar nicht mehr benutzen dürfen:
'Ein Neger mit Gazelle zagt im Regen nie.'


----------



## JSEngineering (16 März 2022)

Mal folgende Worte langsam laut hintereinander lesen:

Entenleber
Gänseleber
Putenleber
Hinsterbender
Enterbender
Benebelter

Wer die letzten drei Worte auf Anhieb richtig betont, hat einen Sternchen verdient...


----------



## Heinileini (16 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Wer die letzten drei Worte auf Anhieb richtig betont, hat einen Sternchen verdient...


Ja, sinnentstellende Trennung von Worten ist auch ein interessantes Thema.
MusterBeispiel: 'Urinstinkt' (wer hat dieses Wort bloss erfunden?).
Da darf man nicht einfach so trennen, wie es der zur Verfügung stehene Platz nahelegt!


----------



## MFreiberger (16 März 2022)

In „die Anstalt“ wurde solidarisch mal nach dem d getrennt…


----------



## Heinileini (16 März 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> In „die Anstalt“ wurde solidarisch mal nach dem d getrennt…


 Wo versteckt sich der Groschen, der bei mir nicht fallen will?

Ach sooo, Du meinst in 'solidarisch' nach dem 'd' trennen und nicht in 'die Anstalt' nach dem 'd' trennen!!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 März 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Warum Groß-/Kleinschreibung wichtig ist:


Die Nachbarin ist gut zu Vögeln.

Zeile zwei überlasse ich jetzt eurer Phantasie ...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 März 2022)

Im Anfangszeiten als in Deutschland war, hab ich das Plural von Vögel in irgendein Gespräch benutzt. Im Moment das ich es ausgesprochen habe, dachte ich, scheisse, war das jetzt richtig😁😁..


----------



## magier (18 März 2022)

Morgens heißt es
Der Weizen, 🌾
Das Korn

Abends heißt es
Das Weizen🍺
Der Korn


Blumento -
pferde ?🐎🐴


----------



## Heinileini (20 März 2022)

Er (oder sie oder es?) schlug die KlapperSchlang', bis die Klapper schlapper klang.


----------



## Tommi (20 März 2022)

*Mutakirorikatum*, ebenso verkehrt herum. Das war eine Figur aus dem Lesebuch
in der Grundschule, das habe ich mir irgendwie immer gemerkt. Vielleicht sind wir uns,
die wir in diesem Forum verkehren, irgendwie ähnlich...?


----------



## Heinileini (20 März 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind wir uns, die wir in diesem Forum verkehren, irgendwie ähnlich...?


Aber, aber, die Unterschiede fangen doch schon damit an, dass wir offensichtlich unterschiedliche Lesebücher hatten, Tommi!
Und was meinst Du mit "Grundschule"?  

Ich wüsste gar nicht, wie ich mir dieses 'Harakiridatum' überhaupt merken soll!? 
Mit dem 'RetsinaKanister' klappt es bei mir jedenfalls viel flüssiger.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 März 2022)

Im Ruderboot auf dem Weg zu einer einsamen Insel:
Sie: "Das ist meine Jungfernfahrt."
Er: "Aber nur die Hinfahrt, meine Liebe ..."


----------



## TheLevel (21 März 2022)

Wenn man nicht kann, dann ist alle schwer...
- - -
Rinder-Filets oder Finder-Relais?


----------



## JSEngineering (21 März 2022)

Aller Anfang ist schwer.
Müßiggang ist aller Laster Anfang.
Schlußfolgerung: Müßiggang ist schwer.


----------



## GLT (21 März 2022)

Die weibliche Sucht sich selbst erklärt - KauFRAUsch


----------



## Krumnix (21 März 2022)

Jemand, der Deutsch nicht als Muttersprache hat, aber Deutsch lernt mit folgendem Satz ärgern:
"Das geht mir langsam zu schnell"


----------



## Tommi (21 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Links ein Baum,
> rechts ein Baum,
> und in der Mitte, man glaubt es kaum,
> ein Zwischenraum.


So ähnlich aus unserer Region:

In Lippe steht ein Bretterzaun,
aus Brettern und aus Zwischenraum,
die Bretter hat man wechgehau'n,
jetzt steht da nur noch Zwischenraum


----------



## GLT (21 März 2022)

Was vermehrt sich ohne Sex?



Heinileini schrieb:


> Mit dem 'RetsinaKanister' klappt es bei mir jedenfalls viel flüssiger.


Rentner


----------



## LarsVader (22 März 2022)

magier schrieb:


> Morgens heißt es
> Der Weizen, 🌾
> Das Korn
> 
> ...


Es gibt doch auch Frühstücks-Korn


----------



## drmicha (22 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Links ein Baum,
> rechts ein Baum,
> und in der Mitte, man glaubt es kaum,
> ein Zwischenraum.


Goehte, Schiller, Artur Schramm, sinn die besten, die mir ham!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 März 2022)

Im Wald da rauscht der Wasserfall,
 wenn es nicht mehr rauscht ist Wasser all


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2022)

Im Wort Nachbarschaft steckt ja immer auch das Wort Arsch.

Das erklärt so manches ...


----------



## Heinileini (22 März 2022)

drmicha schrieb:


> Goehte, Schiller, Artur Schramm, sinn die besten, die mir ham!


Und dann noch Heinz Erhardt
für den, der mehr erwart't.
Auch Christian Morgenstern
mag ich lesen gern.


----------



## MFreiberger (23 März 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und dann noch Heinz Erhardt
> für den, der mehr erwart't.


Ein Nashorn und ein Trockenhort gingen durch die Wüste.
Da stolperte das Trockenhorn, das Nashorn sagte: siehste!


----------



## GLT (23 März 2022)

Gut Sehen, tue ich schlecht aber,
schlecht Hören, tue ich gut.


----------



## jensemann (23 März 2022)

Das Reh springt hoch,
das Reh springt weit,
das kann es auch, es hat ja Zeit


Der Waldsee ladet ein zum Bade!
Ausgetrocknet - Schade!


----------



## PN/DP (23 März 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Gut Sehen, tue ich schlecht aber,
> schlecht Hören, tue ich gut.


Gut Sehen tue ich schlecht,
aber schlecht Hören tue ich gut.

Korrekte Kommasetzung kann in der deutschen Sprache ziemlich wichtig sein.


----------



## jensemann (23 März 2022)

Verwirrung erzeuge ich regelmäßig wenn ich den/die Koch/Köchin des Hauses lobe:

"Gut schmecken tut das nicht schlecht."
oder wenn ich satt bin
"Geschmeckt hats sehr gut aber noch mehr kann ich nicht davon essen"


----------



## GLT (23 März 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> "Gut schmecken tut das nicht schlecht."


Ganz schön salzig - schmeckt nach Meer (gemeint mehr)


----------



## GLT (23 März 2022)

Nudelauflauf ist eine Mensawarnung - Lauf, Lauf


----------



## Heinileini (23 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Gut Sehen tue ich schlecht,
> aber schlecht Hören tue ich gut.
> 
> Korrekte Kommasetzung kann in der deutschen Sprache ziemlich wichtig sein.


Dadurch wirkt die Aussage bei GLT aber viel glaubwürdiger als bei Dir, Harald, er konnte die "zuvielen" Kommata nicht sehen! 

Ich sehe da übrigens noch etwas: müsste nicht 'Sehen' und 'Hören' klein geschrieben werden!? 'Gutes Sehen' bzw. 'schlechtes Hören' wäre ja in dem obigen Satz auch etwas "unpässlich".



GLT schrieb:


> Nudelauflauf ist eine Mensawarnung - Lauf, Lauf


'Nude lauf, lauf' sieht schon so nach Denglisch aus. Würde man das im Deutschen so sagen?


----------



## GLT (23 März 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> die "zuvielen" Kommata nicht sehen!


Waren eher der Betonung im Rezitat geschuldet


Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich sehe da übrigens noch etwas: müsste nicht 'Sehen' und 'Hören' klein geschrieben werden!? 'Gutes Sehen' bzw. 'schlechtes Hören' wäre ja in dem obigen Satz auch etwas "unpässlich".


Da wir, anstatt in Wortspielereien zu schwelgen, uns nun mehr in Grammatik u. Sprachkunde üben, nur soviel meinerseits - tue sehen, tue hören, tue machen passt auch nicht 


Heinileini schrieb:


> 'Nude lauf, lauf' sieht schon so nach Denglisch aus. Würde man das im Deutschen so sagen?


Wer weiß - denglisch ist heutzutage weit verbreitet.
Nude ist, trotz Bekanntheit von Nudisten, eher unüblich.


----------



## GLT (23 März 2022)

Erblasser - einerseits körperlich, andererseits juristisch.


----------



## MFreiberger (23 März 2022)

Nachteil-Zug oder Nacht-Eil-Zug?


----------



## Heinileini (23 März 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Nachteil-Zug oder Nacht-Eil-Zug?


Da wir nun schon bei Eisenbahnen sind ... Plakat, gesehen in einem Supermarkt: "Schnellzugreifen!"
Da war's nur das fehlende Leerzeichen. Aber kann ja mal vorkommen, wenn man sich so sehr beeilen muss.


----------



## Heinileini (23 März 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> ... - tue sehen, tue hören, tue machen passt auch nicht


Stimmt, habe mich mit meiner Kritik bewusst zurückgehalten. 
Kannte den Spruch bisher auch nur in einer tatenlosen (tulosen?) Version:
"Gut sehen kann er schlecht,
aber schlecht hören kann er gut."



GLT schrieb:


> Erblasser - einerseits körperlich, andererseits juristisch.


Na ja, es trifft dann sowieso denselben (bzw. hat getroffen). Kein Widerspruch/Missverständnis in Sicht ...


----------



## MFreiberger (23 März 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Da wir nun schon bei Eisenbahnen sind ... Plakat, gesehen in einem Supermarkt: "Schnellzugreifen!"
> Da war's nur das fehlende Leerzeichen. Aber kann ja mal vorkommen, wenn man sich so sehr beeilen muss.


und ich dachte, Züge haben keine Reifen. Aber tatsächlich ist bei den ICEs auf dem gehärteten Rad außen noch ein weicherer Ring aufgesetzt, um die Vibrationen zu dämpfen. Leider war dieser (gebrochene) Radreifen auch die Ursache für das Unglück von Eschede.


----------



## MFreiberger (24 März 2022)

Herdenstupidität 😂

https://www.der-postillon.com/2021/12/herdenstupiditaet.html


----------



## s_kraut (24 März 2022)

Aus dem Chaos sprach eine Stimme zu mir: sei froh und lächele, es könnte schlimmer kommen.

Da war ich froh und lächelte...

...und es kam schlimmer.


----------



## Heinileini (24 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ...und es kam schlimmer.


Das steht völlig im Einklang mit Murphy's Law.
Fragt sich nur, wer hat von wem abgekupfert?


----------



## s_kraut (24 März 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das steht völlig im Einklang mit Murphy's Law.
> Fragt sich nur, wer hat von wem abgekupfert?


Naja der Spruch war in den 80ern mal in der Lokalzeitung ohne Quellen-Angabe. Wer von wem abgekupfert hat, ist nebensächlich, wichtig ist, dass es mehrere verstanden haben.

edit: wo wir bei Murphy sind ... aber es ist eher offtopic weil kein Wortspiel ... aber totzdem.
Man darf überlegen was schlimmer ist.
1. Murphy´s Law gilt und es tritt immer der schlimmst anzunehmende Fall ein.
2. Murphy´s Law kennt jeder und es tritt meistens nicht gleich der schlimmst anzunehmende Fall ein. Man passt seinen Erwartungshorizont an. Und dann kommt es noch schlimmer als jemals erwartet..


----------



## JSEngineering (25 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Aus dem Chaos sprach eine Stimme zu mir: sei froh und lächele, es könnte schlimmer kommen.
> 
> Da war ich froh und lächelte...
> 
> ...und es kam schlimmer.


Dazu paßt:

Letztes Jahr standen wir noch am Abgrund.
Dieses Jahr sind wir schon einen großen Schritt weiter...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 März 2022)

Es gibt immer Leute ohne Ahnung,
die die lauteste Meinung haben.


----------



## Mindrover (25 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es gibt immer Leute ohne Ahnung,
> die die lauteste Meinung haben.


Leute ohne leiseste Ahnung,
haben die lauteste Meinung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2022)

In der Regel hatten die Germanen rote Bärte.


----------



## s_kraut (29 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> In der Regel hatten die Germanen rote Bärte.


Nur die mutigsten Seemänner stechen ins Rote Meer.


----------



## Twirl (2 Mai 2022)




----------



## s_kraut (2 Mai 2022)

Twirl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 60817


Rechtschreibversion 1960 vs 2030


----------



## s_kraut (2 Mai 2022)

Na gut eins hab ich auch. Ist weder aktuell noch von mir gemacht, ausm Indernetz ins Indernetz...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Mai 2022)

Heute zufällig gelesen


> .... oder bei dem Steuerberater ihres geringsten Misstrauens.


----------



## Twirl (7 Mai 2022)




----------



## MFreiberger (29 Mai 2022)




----------

